# RIP my beautiful wonky man



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (5 March 2015)

No need to respond....I can't even face writing it all down atm just that my poor old Cat Bert passed away unexpectedly today. ...


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 March 2015)

You need a hug.  So sorry to hear of Bert's passing.  RIP pussy cat. X


----------



## Elsbells (5 March 2015)

Oh sad, so sorry x


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (5 March 2015)

Thank you for kind sympathies...just wanted to be able to say it "out loud" so to speak..


----------



## Mrs B (5 March 2015)

So sorry - what an awful day for you. Tell us about him when you feel up to it and sleep tight, Bert x


----------



## Archangel (5 March 2015)

RIP much loved Bert.  Take care.


----------



## JillA (5 March 2015)

RIP Bert - you may not need responses but it might help to know lots of us have been there and understand. Hope you have lots of lovely memories to surface in time.


----------



## ozpoz (5 March 2015)

So very sorry for your loss. And what a shock to the system when the loss of a beloved pet is unexpected.
 Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Princess16 (5 March 2015)

Aww RIP Bert run free with all the other lovely cats up there x


----------



## Shady (5 March 2015)

so sorry to hear this, massive hug to you .xxxxxx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 March 2015)

Ebenezer_Scrooge said:



			No need to respond....I can't even face writing it all down atm just that my poor old Cat Bert passed away unexpectedly today. ...
		
Click to expand...

   I am so sorry to hear about your little boy


 RIP Bert


----------



## Sprout (5 March 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, I hope you have lots of wonderful memories to treasure. Xx


----------



## pines of rome (5 March 2015)

So sorry for you! Always so sad to lose them. x


----------



## meandmyself (5 March 2015)

I'm so sorry. I lost a dog yesterday. It's an awful feeling.


----------



## Zero00000 (5 March 2015)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## KVH (5 March 2015)

So sorry for your loss OP, and Meandmyself for the loss of your dog too.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (16 March 2015)

I'm not sure it has got any easier as there is a big hole in the house without Bert. Bert was fostered by me & OH after being found as a stray and handed into the vets which are part of the local cat charity I support. It was about a week after I lost my old adopted girl Matilda from them.  Bert was black and white with a black tash and a brown tail and a loud meow! He had very wonky front paws and a limp from what was thought to be an old car accident injury, he was also bald around his neck from where he once had a collar on.  The vets had to bath him as he was covered in dried blood from flea bites and dirt.  He settled in well and soon made his presence known and was not bothered by my other 3 cats; he took no nonsense from them.  He was soon allowed the run of the house and loved cuddles and kisses and would meow for attention or for me to have a snooze with him.  He was on metacam and also would get very snotty and sneezy from being a suspected cat flu carrier so had antibiotics and appetite stimulant to keep him eating as he would go off his food if bunged up....cue regular steaming of us both under a towel which helped! Vet aged him at 15yrs old +5 yyrs! and he would meow constantly at the vets whilst in waiting room.  He had dental surgery to remove a couple of teeth when he first came to us as he had an abscess which went well.  He would meow for his hotwater bottle at night in his specially made bed in kitchen and a treat stick. He would sleep there overnight so other cats couldn't eat his medicated food!. In the morning he would meow loudly for breakfast then creep into the bedroom, climb up the steps we made so he could get onto the bed and meow loudly at whoever was in bed to lift duvet up so he could go under for cuddles and snuggles.  He also loved being combed and would give kisses back. We adopted him as he was so adorable and he had a lovely retirement home.  
So cue the 3rd March in evening and I noticed he was suddenly starting to struggle to eat even his treat sticks..I also noticed a mucosy patch in bed where he slept.  I was worried about him as the underneath of his lower jaw was more swollen than normal which it had been since the dental.  I got him into the vets the next day and my friend and receptionist at the practice was part of the cat charity and was working that day.  The vet said it was difficult to have a proper look as suspected problem was at the back of Berts mouth on lower jaw so was to have an anaesthetic so vet could have a proper look.  The vet did say that the fact he was struggling to eat, dehydrated and that jaw was more swollen could indicate a more sinister problem and that there was a strong possibilty that it may be a problem that was in-operable so discussed pts whilst under anaesthetic....they said they would call me if that was the case and if it was I asked that my friend could be with him and comfort him at the end... It was so awful having to say goodbye and not knowing if he would come home again. We had lots of kisses and cuddles and my last sight of him was in the vets pen on his wonky paws moving his head from side to side to see what was going on. My friend said thatshe would give him lots of fuss and kisses and wouyld be there for him as he went under anaesthetic. I walked home, texted friend and asked if any news and to kiss him from me but no news at that time. and 2.5hrs later had the dreaded call....it was a huge deep hole in his jaw bone, no signs of infection and a probable bone cancer tumour....nothing could be done so I made that awful decision to have him pts on the table and friend was with him at the end. I saw him shortly after and vet showed me the problem...poor poor boy as hard as it was it was the right decision for him and he looked so peaceful. Friend said that he wasn't at all stressed before anaesthetic and that he went peacefully when he was pts.  Bert did look peaceful when I saw him and cuddled him goodbye after he passed...As the vet said waking him up for me to be there at the end would not help him as more stress and said if it was his cat he would do the kindest thing.  So un-expected and heart-breaking but so glad I saw him after at peace so I could cuddle him and say goodbye. He was individually cremated and is back home now.  I miss him so much and OH does too...he couldn't face seeing him after which I understand isn't for everyone.  Just happy that in his last few months he was loved and well cared for and that is why I would do it all again for another abandoned golden oldie. 
Thank you for your time in reading the above...apologies for the essay. RIP Bert, miss you so much xxxxx


----------



## Shady (16 March 2015)

it was a pleasure to read .xxxxxx what a lucky old cat and what a star you are for giving him such wonderful care ,  its never easy but i'm so glad Bert went peacefully, it's all we can hope for really for all our loved ones. xxxxxx


----------



## CLM (16 March 2015)

What a lucky cat he was to have found you.  He knew he was adored, and he went peacefully.  It is so hard and you are so brave.  RIP Bert.


----------



## Doris68 (16 March 2015)

What a lucky boy he was to have found you.  You gave him so much love and he knew that....RIP dear boy.  It's never easy and we love our pets so much.  Cherish your wonderful memories.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (17 March 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to read about Bert...It helped writing it down although I cried over the keyboard doing it.



Shady said:



			it was a pleasure to read .xxxxxx what a lucky old cat and what a star you are for giving him such wonderful care ,  its never easy but i'm so glad Bert went peacefully, it's all we can hope for really for all our loved ones. xxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Shady for your kind words.You are right that to go peacefully is all we can hope for x



CLM said:



			What a lucky cat he was to have found you.  He knew he was adored, and he went peacefully.  It is so hard and you are so brave.  RIP Bert.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you also CLM. We were also lucky to find him as he gave us so much love back x



Doris68 said:



			What a lucky boy he was to have found you.  You gave him so much love and he knew that....RIP dear boy.  It's never easy and we love our pets so much.  Cherish your wonderful memories.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Doris I will cherish the memories....There are many in the short time we had together x


----------



## nutrock (17 March 2015)

What a kind, loving owner you are!!
I am sure he didn't suffer and what a good age he was
RIP Bert - take care XX


----------



## _GG_ (17 March 2015)

What a lucky boy he was to have found you and your husband. Rest in peace little Bert and take care of yourself Ebenezer_Scrooge xxx


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (17 March 2015)

Massive massive hugs and sympathies-so hard to lose a special pet xxx


----------



## Fransurrey (17 March 2015)

Bless you. I don't think Bert could have had a better home. It's over a year since I lost my Rosco to oral squamous cell carcinoma and that was also in the bone. He was also pts as soon as he struggled eating and it was the hardest thing I've ever done, so I know how you're feeling. Some of your post did make me smile. I have an 18 yo cat who I adopted at 16 and I have a step to help her onto the sofa and a chair so she can get to the windowsill. What are we like, eh? Hope you can take comfort in knowing you did the right thing. Big hugs. Xxx


----------

